# PageBuzz web design



## Bigpapi (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,
I was looking at Page Buzz (pageBuzz Website Hosting) as a possible place to build my site. The price is nice, and the features seem abundant.

I am wondering if anyone here has any experience with them and could provide feedback, good or bad. I wouldn't mind a link to any sites that have been created using their builder also. 

Is there a way to search for sites build by a certain host?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

PageBuzz does have a lot of features. We tried it for a week due to some of the tools, integrated shopping cart, etc. The drawback, at least for us is that you are not actually designing on the screen so much. You design then preview the page. Great company and support - it just wasn't for us. One of the tools we used to create our first web site in-house is called Site Spinner. For people who know design tools like Corel, AI, even PowerPoint it would be pretty easy to use. They have a great user community as well. We have since had our site professionally done in a Wordpress environment -


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I took a look and I am not impressed.


----------



## Bigpapi (Nov 15, 2009)

jkruse said:


> I took a look and I am not impressed.


What didn't you like about it? Just trying to gather as much info as possible here.


----------



## Bigpapi (Nov 15, 2009)

wow, I guess this site is not very popular


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Bigpapi said:


> wow, I guess this site is not very popular


It's the holiday season. People are a little busy fulfilling orders and such.

If you're looking at other sites, you may just want to look at the sample sites - Sample Websites Built Using pageBuzz.com Site Builder, particularly this one: sonicstealth.com


----------



## grdbum (Jan 19, 2010)

I used Pagebuzz web hosting previously and I was very happy with this hosting company.

The Pagebuzz customer support is excellent.

I have created my own websites by hand coding them in HTML. I am limited to what I can do by hand coding.

I love the Pagebuzz templates. I will be using Pagebuzz in March for one of my websites when my current web hosting expires because I can have a better looking website than what I can design by hand coding the website.

I am paying more for web hosting now than I will be paying when I switch to Pagebuzz for web hosting.

The T shirt website which someone posted a link to that was created with a Pagebuzz template looks fantastic.

Jim Juris


----------

